# Smoked Tampa Bay sheepshead.



## smokelicious (Mar 4, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ smokelicious
__ Mar 4, 2016





Brined for 3 hrs in 4 cups filtered water, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 1/2 cup kosher salt. Let sit open in fridge after brining for one hr. Brush w EVO, light salt and pepper and into the smoker at 200 for 2 hrs. Eezy Peezy


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks good I see you are new Welcome on the top of the page there is a box Forums,in there you will find all of them Beef, Pork, Poultry, etc. Try posting in the right ones,you may get more views that way.What smoker did you use?

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2016)

That's some great looking smoked fish!

Never had sheepshead, but I sure would like to try it.

We smoke salmon all the time.

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 4, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's some great looking smoked fish!
> 
> Never had sheepshead, but I sure would like to try it.
> 
> ...


Ha!!  Never even heard of sheepshead.  When I read the title, I was thinking.....well, you can guess.

Nice looking fish.

Gary


----------



## smokinpapist (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks awesome. Nice smoke.


----------



## beginnersluck (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello smoke! I'm a new member and have almost avoided fish so far...

I dislike anything stronger than mild fish but if prepared the right way I'd fall for it. 

It's my understanding fish will fall apart (and into the smoker) without a fish basket. And wouldn't brining make it more susceptible to falling apart? Obviously, yours didn't and look amazing. How wrong am i?

Is sheepshead a mild fish?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 6, 2016)

Sheepshead are also known as convict fish...  because of their back and white stripes (pictures below) .... it is a nice white flaky meat... 


https://www.google.com/search?q=she...ved=0ahUKEwic55m4vq3LAhVEGx4KHTPCDNAQ_AUIBigB


----------



## smokelicious (Mar 7, 2016)

@beginnersluck I thought the same would happen if I brined fish as well. Left it in for 3 hrs then let the sides sit out uncovered in the fridge for an hr.,I think the key is how I clean them. Instead of the usual boneless skinless filets I cut for the fryer, these are what I call sides of fish. You cut all the way down the side of the fish through the ribs getting the rib meat as all. That's it. Leave the scales and skin on as the vessel in which the meat will smoke. When it's time to eat the meat comes rgt off. These fish taste sweet like blue crab. Yum! The Spanish mackerel run begins soon and I should have quite a few of those in the smoker very soon. They are more oily and fishy which taste best in the smoker.


----------



## beginnersluck (Mar 8, 2016)

@smoke, bro that sounds awesome! And good to know! 

You said the more oily, fishy ones taste best in the smoker...

Did you mean the best way to cook the really oily fish or the oily fish is best overall in the smoker?


----------



## smokelicious (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome!! Usually the more oily fish are better in the smoker than say Red Snapper or grouper. Better fish are Spanish Mackerel, Kingfish, amberjack, mahi Mahi, redfish. The sheepshead was an experiment that was pretty good but it was still a lil too mild for me. Those white flaky fish like flounder snapper, grouper are better fried or grilled imo.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 10, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Sheepshead are also known as convict fish... because of their back and white stripes (pictures below) .... it is a nice white flaky meat...





JckDanls 07 said:


> Sheepshead are also known as convict fish... because of their back and white stripes (pictures below) .... it is a nice white flaky meat...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=she...ved=0ahUKEwic55m4vq3LAhVEGx4KHTPCDNAQ_AUIBigB


Thanks for the link. This is what I kinda expected in this post:








            
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The pics of the sheepshead look like the fish is wearing dentures.

Gary


----------



## smokelicious (Mar 11, 2016)

@ Gary Haha!!! That's funny and enticing! Where do I get a sheeps head? I'll bet ya that sucker would taste good low and slow w a lil hickory Apple blend. @tropics I've got a smoke hollow 38/ gas. She ain't fancy but man w a lil tending she puts out some quality smoked meat treats. Thanks to everyone for being so welcoming. I need to find some tips on sealing leaks on these tower smokers.


----------

